# Welche Gebiete freischalten?



## Delaro 2 (5. November 2010)

Hallo, nachdem ich einen neuen Charackter angefangen habe, muss ich den ja irgendwie auf lvl 50 birngen um dann nach Moria zu können. Meine Frage an euch:

gibt es 1. andere Möglichkeiten die Gebiete freizuschalten ausser über Punkte (sprich wenn ich moria kaufe, krieg ich dann trotzdem ein paar Gebiete dazu bzw. nochmal irgendwie Premium oder so, damit ich die gebiete bekomme?)

2. welche Gebiete sollte ich mir freischalten um schnellstmöglichst auf lvl 50 kommen?

3. wäre es billiger einfach einen trialcode zu machen und dann nach dem Buffed Guide zu gehen? ( ich besitze nähmlich schon lotro die schatten von angmar, weshalb ich das unsinnig finde)

4. wenn ich nachdem buffed guide gehe kann ich also nur mit dem charackter in der probezeit in die gebiete, heisst das wenn premiumt rum ist, sind die gebiete wieder gesperrt, bzw. sollte ich dann gleich 3 characktere machen und einloggen damit diese alle gebiete frei haben (wenn die gebiete auch nach dem premium noch bleiben?) aber wenn ich sie für punkte freischalte sind die gebiete für immer für alle characktere freigeschaltet, auch wenn ich die characktere erst nach dem kaufen des gebietes erstelle?


ty für alle antworten. ich habe schon im internet nachgeschaut, jedoch gab es nicht viel dazu welche gebiete ich mir holen sollte, es stand mal was von 25-50 evendim, aber kann man wirklich in einem gebiet 25 level machen????

und so etwas wie instanzen und scharmützel halte ich für unsinnig, sie sind bestimmt eine zeit lang lustig, jedoch 25 level immer das ähnline?

achja, die einsamen lange sind ja freigeschaltet, also sollte ich vllt. nach dree dann zu den einsamen landen gehen und dann erst schauen welche gebiete ich mir freischalte?

mfg


----------



## stäcy (5. November 2010)

zu 1. gebiete schaltest du über abo frei (oder punkte)
2. die einzelnen gebiete über punkte freizuschalten is weit teurer als eine gamecard/abo
3. kann ich nicht sagen... 
4. gebiete bleiben NICHT nachdem vip weg ist... die gebiete werden gesperrt, sobald deine bezahlung endet (ansonsten is es bei mir falsch, da ich auf die alten gebiete nicht zugreifen kann und ich premium (ausgelaufenes abo) nutzer bin). in diesem sinne, wäre es sinnlos 3 charaktere zu machen, sondern lieber einen char direkt durch die quests bis 50 zu jagen (anmerkung: hdro ist kein spiel bei dem schnelles level sinnvoll ist... gegenstand ist das leveln, nicht das endgame)

in einem gebiet 25 level schaffsts du nicht, weil die quests nicht reichen oder levelsprünge haben... du musst mal hier mal da questen.
scharmützel kannst du eh nur (grübel) 3 oder so pro tag machen, da du düsterwald nicht hast... in sofern auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## Lethos (5. November 2010)

1. nein
2. Novemberpatch abwarten (wiederholbare Quests)
3. nein
4. ja (bezieht sich auf die letzte Frage in Punkt 4)

Sehe grad, Forum hat noch Sommerzeit, nett


----------



## Delaro 2 (6. November 2010)

also wohl oder übel abo machen, sprich nichts mit free2play....

naja wenn endgame nicht der kern ist, ist das aber blöd?

gibt es im endgame nicht genug zu erleben damit man dauerhaft spass haben kann ( weil darauf kommt es mir an, ich will mehr raiden und nicht leveln...)


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2010)

Hier ist der Artikel "Für unter 20 Euro in den Endcontent": http://www.buffed.de/hdro/page/6877/Der-Herr-der-Ringe-Online-Free2Play-Guide-Fuer-unter-20-Euro-zum-Highend-Content


----------



## Delaro 2 (6. November 2010)

den habe ich shcon gelesen, aber wie gesagt, ich habe lotro schon


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2010)

Wenn du es schon hast, welche Gebiete fehlen denn dann bis zu Stufe 50?


----------



## Pitipat (6. November 2010)

Ich hab auch Schatten von Angmar und Minen von Moria, sind aber auch nicht alle Gebiete frei geschalten,. hab zwar erst lvl 25 aber einsame Lande oder Nordhöhlen (?) soll ich erst freischalten, um dort zu questen... kann mir dazu jemand Antwort geben, warum das so ist?

Danke

piti


----------



## Kovacs (6. November 2010)

steht alles in der FAQ. Wie vorher sind alle Quests an ein aktives Abo gebunden. Lediglich die Eposreihe, Startgebiete und Breeland mein ich sind frei zugänglich.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. November 2010)

Zu Frage 4: Es wird nicht reichen das so zu machen.
Meine 60er können die normalen in Moria freigeschalteten Reitrouten benutzen (bei den Schnellreisen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, meine ich hätte 2 freigeschaltet gehabt und kann sie jetzt nicht nutzen).
Über den Sprung nach Bree komme ich in eine ganz andere Welt. Es sind einige kaufbare Reitrouten hinzugekommen. Jedoch kann ich momentan nur die benutzen, als ob ich 20 wäre, also auch keine Schnellreiseroute aufgrund des Levels nach z.B. Esteldin (bei denen ich den Rang Verwandter hab). Die Schnellreise nach Thorins Thor kann nur die Person benutzen, welche ausgiebig im Zwergenland gequestet hat, diese also über Questen freigeschalteth hatte. <=> Sowohl in Moria als auch in Bree und Umgebung kann ich die Questen annehmen wie gewohnt. 

Edit: bin jetzt mit 2 Chars durch die anderen Gegenden gehuscht. Das 35er-Pferd is deutlich schneller geworden. In jeder Gegend, welche freigeschaltet werden muß erscheint das Münzensymbol Rechts Unten neu. Ausserdem weist jeder Questgeber im "Ringsymbol" eine Münze auf. Ausnahme ist natürlich der Jagdquestgeber in Esteldin, weil das Moriainhalt is. Die mal besuchten Pferdestationen kann ich Staffelweise abklappern, also von der verlassenen Herberge nach Feste Guruth, von dort nach Thorengart oder Bruchtal, von Bruchtal ins Nebelgebirge oder Eregon.


----------



## Delaro 2 (6. November 2010)

ich habe schon lotro, und keine gebiete frei, und ich will neu anfangen also von anfang an, ty für alle hilfen.

das ist toal blöd, man müsste sich alle gebiete auf einmal kaufen können.

und wie oben schon gefragt, wie ist der end content zur zeit bzw. liegt das hauptziel auf dem leveln, weil ich spiele eher end content und will schnell auf höchstlevel kommen.


----------



## Olfmo (6. November 2010)

Man kann sich alle Gebiete auf einmal kaufen, nennt sich Abo 

Der so genannte "Endcontent" ist mit dem Add-On deutlich gewachsen, weil man einige alte Instanzen jetzt bis Level 65 hochskalieren kann, allerdings kannst du ohne Abo oder gekaufte Gebiete nur die Instanzen in Moria und Düsterwald spielen, wovon nur die 3 3er-Instanzen, die 6er-Instanz und der 12er-Raid im Düsterwald für Level 65 sind (von wegen End-Content und so...).


----------



## Bascho (6. November 2010)

Delaro schrieb:


> ich habe schon lotro, und keine gebiete frei, und ich will neu anfangen also von anfang an, ty für alle hilfen.
> 
> das ist toal blöd, man müsste sich alle gebiete auf einmal kaufen können.
> 
> und wie oben schon gefragt, wie ist der end content zur zeit bzw. liegt das hauptziel auf dem leveln, weil ich spiele eher end content und will schnell auf höchstlevel kommen.



Wenn du schnell Leveln willst, um so schnell wie möglich den Endcontent zu bestreiten, ist HDRO das falsche Spiel für dich.
Denn in moment gibt es nur ein 12er Raid für Level 65 und das seit fast einem Jahr.

Naja, aufbereite alte Instanzen zählt für mich nicht zum Endcontent.


----------



## Delaro 2 (6. November 2010)

naja, das heisst nur mit dem abo kann ich wirklich spielen, also ist free2play der totale quatsch da ja fast eh nichts geht, und ändert sich noch was am content? es kann ja nicht sein dass die da nicht ändern, jetzt muss einfach der vergleich kommen zu wow und dem end content... 	

ich weiss dass es 2 unterschiedliche spiele sind aber fast seit einem jahr nur 1 raid ist doch izemlich billig, jertzt versteh ich auch warum die auf den item shop umgestiegen sind,

wobei ch denke codemasters wird nicht viele neue spieler bekommen, ausser die die das noch nicht wussten was die da abziehen. (und ja es war vorher schon alles mit dem item shop bekannt, und in wie fern das auch bekannt war, dass man sich die gebiete und vieles freischalten muss weiss ich nicht, aber sowas ist lächerlich, wenn man das spiel free2play nennen will, jetzt sagen vllt. leute man kann es ja kostenlos spielen, aber sowas nennt man dan nicht spielen, wenn man soviel freischalten muss.)

und ich dachte dass lotro zu einer alternative wird


----------



## Bascho (6. November 2010)

Der Item-Shop ist ziemlich teuer und überzogen.
Wer schon vorher weiss, das er HDRO bis zum Endlevel spielen möchte und weiter, kommt mit einem Abo
billiger davon und man bekommt dann auch noch jeden Monat 500 Punkte geschenkt.

Ausserdem sollte man wissen, das HDRO mehr auf die Epische Geschichte, sprich Questen, Rollenspiel und so weiter, ausgelegt ist.
Und das Endgame wie Raid eine bis jetzt nur Nebensache ist.

Wer raiden möchte wie in WOW oder AOC wird in HDRO nicht glücklich.

Aber das kann sich jetzt natürlich ändern mit dem Umstellen auf F2P.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (7. November 2010)

Hab mir Heute die ersten 10 Punkte verdient (die letzten 180 von 240 Spinnen in Moria geklopppt).

Es ist in jedem MMO das Gleiche !!!
DIe Spieler verderben sich die Hälfte des Spielspßes dadurch, daß sie innerhalb von maximal 2 Tagen von 1 auf MAX-Level sein wollen und das durchziehen. Danach kotzt sie natürlicherweise alles an, was den Levelquesten- und Instanzen ähnlich ist. Dummerweise ist bei den Sachen, welche ankotzen der Endkontent mit bei   Das merken die dann aber immer erst, trotz mehrfacher Erfahrung über andere MMO danach...


----------



## Füchtella (7. November 2010)

Huhu und guten Morgen und so!



Delaro schrieb:


> naja, das heisst nur mit dem abo kann ich wirklich spielen, also ist free2play der totale quatsch da ja fast eh nichts geht, und ändert sich noch was am content? es kann ja nicht sein dass die da nicht ändern, jetzt muss einfach der vergleich kommen zu wow und dem end content...



Gähn.
Also ... langsam. 
F2P ist, wenn du an sowas wie RoM denkst, ein unpassender Begriff. Warum die Marketuingheinis von Turbine sich das ausgedacht haben, kann ich nur raten, "eigentlich" istd as sogenannte F2P in HdRO ne aufgeborhte (zeitlich unbegrenzte) Testversion, und der Itemshop ein alternatives Bezahlmodell für sehr-wenig- Spieler. Für Vielspieler ist das gute alte Abo eindeutig besser.
Das raten wir hier brigens auch jedem.

Dass "jetzt" der Content-Vergleich zu WoW kommen muss, ist auch Kappes, den gibt es schon seit es HdRO gibt. Einhellige Meinung innerhalb der Community ist: HdRO ist kein End-Content-Spiel, wie WoW, sondern ein leveln-Spiel. Sprich, die interessantesten Inhalte kommen "vor" dem Endkontent.
Das ist so seit es das Spiel gibt, hat sich bei keinem Addon geändert, und auch das sagen wir hier netterweise jedem.



> ich weiss dass es 2 unterschiedliche spiele sind aber fast seit einem jahr nur 1 raid ist doch izemlich billig, jertzt versteh ich auch warum die auf den item shop umgestiegen sind,



Wie gesagt, Endcontent war noch nie, und ist, nicht das Hauptziel in HdRO. Nur weil viele Spieler das - entgegen gutem Rat - immer noch nicht glauben, ändert sich daran nix.



> wobei ch denke codemasters wird nicht viele neue spieler bekommen, ausser die die das noch nicht wussten was die da abziehen. (und ja es war vorher schon alles mit dem item shop bekannt, und in wie fern das auch bekannt war, dass man sich die gebiete und vieles freischalten muss weiss ich nicht, aber sowas ist lächerlich, wenn man das spiel free2play nennen will, jetzt sagen vllt. leute man kann es ja kostenlos spielen, aber sowas nennt man dan nicht spielen, wenn man soviel freischalten muss.)



War alles bekannt, wurde seit Monaten in diversen Foren, auch diesem, rauf und runter diskutiert. Und man "muss" nix freischalten, man soll geködert werden, nen Abo zu machen. Wie in jedem anderen MMORPG auch, das ein Abo System hat.



> und ich dachte dass lotro zu einer alternative wird



Ist es auch, nur eben nicht so, wie du gedacht hattest 

mfg


----------

